

People count money differently in different parts of the world [video] - vaksel
http://www.wimp.com/flipcash/

======
timcederman
I'm very interested as to who is behind wimp.com. They seem to be aggregating
a lot of previously popular videos and using them as reddit linkbait. And it
seems to be working, at least, it has been recently --
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/wimp.com/?metric=uv>.

------
markessien
$ is not a generic symbol for money. Also, that video is very inaccurate,
Africa for one certainly does not count in that manner all over the continent.

People count differently, but the counting methods vary across countries and
areas a lot more. People who deal with money a lot also tend to count
differently from normal people.

------
thwarted
Interesting demonstration using what appears to be brand new bills (although
the paper looks thicker than there is something printed on them that looks
like it says "FOR GAME"), but what would be more interesting is if the method
of holding and counting is based on the size, shape, paper quality, age, and
condition of the bills.

------
matthias
I tried to remember how I count them, then realised that I've never had a wad
of bills.

------
adnam
Not hacker news

~~~
pg
If you think so, please flag instead of commenting.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
adnam
Fine

